# How can my MC fake a murder?



## Eicca (Mar 11, 2018)

My MC wants the FBI to think he killed his partner. His partner does not know about his plan, and if she did, she certainly would not want him to do it. He'll only have a short amount of time to execute his plan while she's asleep.


The FBI is already looking for him, and all he has to work with is his partner’s Chevy truck and maybe her cell phone. They are both nomadic and destitute at this point. His partner is injured bad enough that she can't really do much. He believes that if everyone thinks she is dead, she’ll be able to recover and work freely to solve their mystery. He’s basically sacrificing himself. 

I want to write this scene so that even the reader will be suspecting that he actually kills her.


How can he pull it off?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Mar 11, 2018)

If he could get hold of a quart of her blood, mebbe some hair, clothes, and create a crime scene that looks like she was killed there (and drops of blood lead to the river where her body was dumped.)


----------



## Eicca (Mar 11, 2018)

What if we up the ante? I want to make the ultimate goal to deceive the reader first, the FBI second. How might I make the "murder" look more like a tragic accident (while really still being calculated)? That would really contribute to the emotional context of the overall situation.


----------

